# Kein grafischer LogIn als User

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Kann mich gerade mal (nach langer Zeit) nicht als User einloggen. KDM startet, aber der LogIn der beiden User klappt nicht. Im kdm.log steht nichts hilfreiches.

Vor geraumer Zeit konnte ich mich als user mit startx in der Konsole einloggen, das geht im Moment auch nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit Rechten zu tun hat, oder mit kdm. Ich denke eher mir erstem. Ich glaube, ich muß in dem Fall /etc/pam.d shadow oder shadow_ bearbeiten. Hat jemand eine Idee?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Jun 17, 2007 6:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## a.forlorn

Passwort abgelaufen und Neueingabe gesperrt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein.

Ich habe pam.d shadow shadow- aus backup wiederhergestellt. Bringt nichts.

----------

## a.forlorn

Kill X und kdm, dann log Dich mal als root in die console und startx. Kommt KDE hoch?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja.

Ich habe auch einen neuen user mit neuem Verzeichnis angelegt. Keein LogIn bei allen Usern. XDM installiert. Kein LogIn. LogIn in der Konsole ist möglich.

In xdm.log und kdm.log habe ich nichts gefunden. in messages

```
Roadrunner log # cat messages | grep olaf

Jun 16 21:37:31 Roadrunner kde(pam_unix)[6617]: session opened for user olaf by (uid=0)

Jun 16 21:37:32 Roadrunner kde(pam_unix)[6617]: session closed for user olaf

Jun 16 21:37:58 Roadrunner xdm(pam_unix)[6700]: session opened for user olaf by (uid=0)

Jun 16 21:37:58 Roadrunner xdm(pam_unix)[6700]: session closed for user olaf

Roadrunner log # cat messages | grep kerstin

Jun 16 21:37:22 Roadrunner kde(pam_unix)[6582]: session opened for user kerstin by (uid=0)

Jun 16 21:37:22 Roadrunner kde(pam_unix)[6582]: session closed for user kerstin

Jun 16 21:38:07 Roadrunner xdm(pam_unix)[6719]: session opened for user kerstin by (uid=0)

Jun 16 21:38:07 Roadrunner xdm(pam_unix)[6719]: session closed for user kerstin
```

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

was passiert wenn du ein neuen user anlegst in die .xinitrc dein lieblings wm schreibst und startx ausführst?

gruß

----------

## flammenflitzer

Xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6

Roadrunner ~ # ls /usr/lib/libXau.so*

/usr/lib/libXau.so  /usr/lib/libXau.so.6  /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

----------

## gabelhonz

```
x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2 (/usr/lib/libXau.so.6 -> libXau.so.6.0.0)
```

Check deine reverse dependencies. Aber ich denke du weisst ja was jetzt zu tun ist  :Wink: 

gruß

----------

## flammenflitzer

revdep-rebuild hbe ich schon einige Male aufgerufen. Es wurden keine Fehler angezeigt. Außerdem kann ich mich ja als Root grafisch einloggen.

----------

## stalinski

falsche Zugriffsrechte auf der Datei?

Bei mir siehts folgend aus:

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11128 May 19 18:54 /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

----------

## flammenflitzer

Roadrunner X11 # ls -la /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11088 16. Jun 22:31 /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht sollte ich chown root:users /usr/lib/libX* ?

Habe einige Threads gefunden zum Thema. Die sind im Sande verlaufen, oder das System wurde neu installiert. 

pam und shadow habe ich sch´on neu installiert. Jetzt auch eine Versin höher als vorher. Auch diverse x11libs.

----------

## UTgamer

Welches System (32 / 64 Bit und unstable oder stable) nutzt du, welche KDE-Version?

Mal versucht eine ältere stable KDE Version zu nutzen oder neu zu bauen, z.B. 3.5.5?

Xorg neu gebaut?

Wäre doch mal interressant zu erfahren wo sich solch ein Bug eingeschossen hat.

----------

## flammenflitzer

64 bit gemischt. System im Prinzip ohne ~amd64. Jetzt fast alles mit ~amd64. Habe jetzt diverse sachen ohne Pam übersetzt. Und der LogIn betrifft ja nicht nur kde. Auch icewm oder fluxbox. Wenn man jetzt schon eine ganze Partition backupen muß, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, lohnt das nicht. In der Zeit, die ich jetzt hier ans Bein binde, habe ich Windows XP schon fast 3 stellig neu instaliert.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich würde z.B. ein Baselayout (ohne ~) neu installieren, damit auch einige Rechtestruckturen wieder korrekt gesetzt werden. Die wichtigsten Konfigs die man bekanntlich selbst gesetzt hat eben vorher sichern.

Evtl. kommt ja dein Problem von einer ~ Bibliothek.

Nimm doch mal KDE 3.5.5 stable, Xorg neu in der stable Fassung zusätzlich cracklib und ein paar weitere, natürlich alles in stable. Wenn das zuviel Aufwand sein sollte, nun gut von einer Neuinstallation hällt dich niemand ab, aber wenn es eine unstable Software war und du sie danach wieder installierst und auf das gleiche Problem stößt hat sich ein re-install nicht wirklich gelohnt. Also erst mal die stables der beliebtesten Software wieder installieren und wenn der Fehler immer noch ist, dann lohnt sich auch ein re-install.

(Und du willst doch nicht behaupten das allein z.B. Spyware auf Win-XP besser und schneller zu entfernen geht, das bleibt ein Märchen, weil du fast tägl. danach suchen und updaten mußt, rechne die Zeit auch immer mit.)

Ich selbst hatte vor 2 Wochen auch ein Problem das aber nicht durch unstables erzeugt werden konnte (es war Fremdsoftware bei mir auf meinem Rechner), daher mußte ich auch neu installieren. Bei dir klingt das aber komplett anders.

Gruß

[Edit]

Ich habe mir letzte Woche dies installiert, nachdem ich nun bereits einmal eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hatte:

http://www.chkrootkit.org/

^^ Top Sicherheitsüberprüfungssoftware gibts auch ein E-Build von, hätte ich bereits vor meiner Neuinstallation haben müßen.  :Smile: 

Ist total einfach zu bedienen, aufrufen und fertig. Das E-Build trägt sich auch gleich in weekly cron ein, ist aber noch deaktiviert, also selbst noch aktivieren.

Bei dir vermute ich aber immer noch ein unstable Problem.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der Fehler trat nicht nach der Installation von Software auf, sondern nach einem fsck.reiserfs --fix-fixable und fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-three für Root (es wurden Fehler gefunden und behoben) sowie fsck.ext3 für /home, bei dem auch Fehler behoben wurden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gibt es da eine deutsche Anleitung? Ich hatte das vor langer Zeit mal installiert, habe mich dan aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt.

----------

## UTgamer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Der Fehler trat nicht nach der Installation von Software auf, sondern nach einem fsck.reiserfs --fix-fixable und fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-three für Root (es wurden Fehler gefunden und behoben) sowie fsck.ext3 für /home, bei dem auch Fehler behoben wurden.

 

Na das hättest du auch vorher bereits mitteilen können.

Da alles von root aus funktioniert, würde ich mir die /home Partition ganz einfach leeren, also alles was noch benötigt wird wegkopieren, home neu formatieren und einfach die Profile wieder neu anlegen. Ganz am Ende dann die gesicherten Teile wieder den Benutzern zurückkopieren. Mensch dieser Fehler ist doch so einfach zu beseitigen, nene  :Wink: 

Also jegliche Neuinstallation wäre hier vergebens.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Gibt es da eine deutsche Anleitung? Ich hatte das vor langer Zeit mal installiert, habe mich dan aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt.

  Brauchst du garnicht, einfach aufrufen und rund 5 Minuten warten, das war es bereits.  :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Mhm, ich weiss schon, warum ich kein reiser nehme.  :Wink:  Berichte mal, ob es dann alles wieder klappt (aber ich tippe drauf).

----------

## UTgamer

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Mhm, ich weiss schon, warum ich kein reiser nehme.  Berichte mal, ob es dann alles wieder klappt (aber ich tippe drauf).

 

Und ich habe bereits so schlechte Erfahrungen mit ext3 gemacht das ich es nie wieder bei mir pers. einsetzen werde.

Bei mir nur noch reiserfs, es ist schneller und ich hatte in den letzten 3 Jahren auf mehr als 30 Partitionen auf 4 Rechnern nie einen großen Zwischenfall mit reiserfs. Bei ext3 ist dauernd irgend etwas inkonsistent und muß dauernd gecheckt werden. Nein danke für mich kein ext3.

Das ist wie mit dem "Glaubenskrieg" zwischen Gnome und KDE, jeder schwört auf sein System.  :Wink: 

Deine Notiz war überflüssig, wer weis den ob nicht eine Stromschwankung, Netzteilfehler, Wetterleuchten, Gewitter, Kosmische Strahlung, ... etc, den Fehler ausgelöst hat? Und wäre genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt sein Windows gelaufen hätte das eben einen unerklärlichen Fehler bekommen.

[Edit]

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Gibt es da eine deutsche Anleitung? Ich hatte das vor langer Zeit mal installiert, habe mich dan aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt.

 

Ja gibt es, in diesem Dokument:

http://www.spenneberg.com/ids.pdf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte bereits die fstab geändert, die alte home-Partition beiseite gelassen und auf der / neue home Verzeichnisse angelegt. Hat aber nichts gebracht. User olaf Gruppe root hinzugefügt. 

Nagelneue /home Partition angelegt. Nagelneuen user anglelegt. Es geht nicht.

----------

## UTgamer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich hatte bereits die fstab geändert, die alte home-Partition beiseite gelassen und auf der / neue home Verzeichnisse angelegt. Hat aber nichts gebracht. User olaf Gruppe root hinzugefügt. 
> 
> Nagelneue /home Partition angelegt. Nagelneuen user anglelegt. Es geht nicht.

 

- Welche Rechte hat das Verzeichnis /home/olaf ?

- Wieviel Platz ist auf der Partition übrig ?

- Du hast / auch hoffentlich nicht über irgend eine umask gemounted und den Benutzern Rechte weggenommen ?

- Kannst du wenn die Benutzer auf der Kernelkonsole angemeldet sind eine Datei im Homeverzeichnis ablegen, welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du?

Gib bitte auch mal aus /home ein "ls -lisa" sowie auch aus /home/olaf. Am besten auch die fstab mal vorstellen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich kann mich in der Konsole im homeverzeichnis der user einloggen und dort arbeiten. Frei sind noch einige GB. Daran liegt es nicht.

----------

